# q45 maf max hp flow and vq map



## ca18pulsar (Mar 24, 2003)

does anyone know what is the max hp capacity of the q45 maf? i got one like 6 months ago for free and i have found nothing at all about them on the internet. and as for the vq map, is it similar to the rb20det maf?


----------



## ca18pulsar (Mar 24, 2003)

is anyone here even using a q45 maf ??


----------



## se-r-57 (May 1, 2002)

I don't think anyone is using one. I dont think JWT has a program for it. Those things are huge.


----------



## ca18pulsar (Mar 24, 2003)

se-r-57 said:


> I don't think anyone is using one. I dont think JWT has a program for it. Those things are huge.


yeah it 80mm i can fit my hand in it


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

Use it with a super AFC; you should be alright!


----------



## ca18pulsar (Mar 24, 2003)

boost_boy said:


> Use it with a super AFC; you should be alright!


you think that will add enough correction going from a ca18de maf to the q45 maf?? i got the 444cc injectors too, i know the safc wouldn't have any trouble with them being only 70cc's bigger..


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

ca18pulsar said:


> you think that will add enough correction going from a ca18de maf to the q45 maf?? i got the 444cc injectors too, i know the safc wouldn't have any trouble with them being only 70cc's bigger..


 It's a big possibility, but you had better be spot on with tuning.

Dee


----------

